# Fallout 1 bis Tactics unter Win 7 zum Laufen bringen (falsche Farben)



## PcJuenger (3. Januar 2014)

Hallöle Leute,
Die gute Fallout Collection war ja erst kürzlich im Steam-Sale und da musste ich einfach zuschlagen 
Wie der Titel schon verrät, suche ich nach einem Weg, Fallout 1, 2 und Tactics unter Win 7 zum Laufen zu bringen. ^^

Derzeit werden die Farben nämlich etwas verzerrt (in etwa so wie's hier zu sehen ist: http://i45.tinypic.com/mjpuys.png ), es scheint allerfings nur in den Menüs und Zwischensequenzen der Fall zu sein, das Spiel per se scheint nicht betroffen zu sein (soweit ich es beurteilen kann, habe es nur zum Test kurz gestartet).

Also falls einer von euch das gleiche Problem hatte und  es lösen konnte, wäre es super, wenn er mich erleuchten könnte 

Nebenbei: Falls ich das hier versehentlich im falschen Unterforum gepostet haben sollte, bitte ich naaaaatürlich um Verzeihung und einen Mod darum, das Thema ins richtige Forum zu verschieben


----------



## PcJuenger (11. Januar 2014)

Sooo habe inzwischen selbst eine Lösung dafür gefunden, läuft auch mit der Steam Version:
Man muss einfach den Uncut Patch für Version 1.2 installieren (hier zu finden:Fallout-Files.de - Fallout Patches, Modifikationen und Werkzeuge), dann sind sowohl die Farbfehler verschwunden, als auch nervige Schnitte in der Gewaltdarstellung und den Zwischensequenzen ^^ Kann allerdings stellenweise dafür sorgen, dass das Spiel Englisch wird (dürfte in unser modernen Gesellschaft wohl kein Problem mehr sein) 

Edit: Man sollte das Spiel nicht per Tabulator verkleinern, dann kehren die Farbfehler zurück ^^

Edit 2: Anscheinend ist das Spiel bockig, einmal hat's gefunzt, danach nicht mehr. Aber mit dem HighRes-Patch http://falloutmods.wikia.com/wiki/Fallout1_Resolution_Patch funktioniert's dann


----------

